# ***OFFICIAL*** 2013 NFL Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It's back


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Saints fixing to make another title run brehs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Saints did look good on Sunday.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It was a shame Roddy White was playing injured. Falcons offense is so tough when everyone is healthy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Who dat??? Eked out another win yesterday, now 2-0 and in our division no less. It's not a Saints game unless I'm cursing at the television though. :laugh:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Being a Panthers fan is so GD depressing...


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

My Steelers are taking a swan dive off the cliff as we speak ...:eek02:

Broncos and Seahawks are looking deep, I see that being the Championship game potentially at the SB, possibly the Patriot in the mix again too.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The Broncos are ridiculous. So much talent on that team.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

RG3 is looking awesome today!


----------

